# Fische im fischlosen Teich ;)



## Tabor12 (18. Apr. 2013)

Hallo !

WIe ihr wisst habe ich ja prinzipiell einen Teich ohne Fische, zumindest war es so geplant. Beim befüllen dürfte jedoch Laich dabeigewesen sein und ziemlich bald letztes Jahr im August nach dem Befüllen waren kleine Babyfischchen zu sehen. Welche - keine Ahnung. Ich dachte das wird sich von alleine lösen. Jetzt nach dem Winter sind alle 11 (!) scheinbar wohlauf - ich weiß nicht könnte das ein Problem werden ? Wir haben das Wasser vom Fluß neben dem Haus der Mur - ich schätze es dürften Elritzen und Äschen sein, aber genau weiß ich es nicht. Ich möchte sie nicht gerne jagen - darum die Frage, ob das ein Problem werden könnte oder ob der Nutzen vielleicht doch größer ist als der Schaden ? 

LG Irene


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo Irene,
Irgendjemand frißt immer ! Ich hatte letztes Jahr tausende Fischkinder, zum Herbst waren noch 2 über,
und ob die noch da sind, weiß ich noch gar nicht.
Ich habe aber im Laufe der Jahre festgestellt, daß sich das meistens von alleine regelt.


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo Irene,

solange Du sie nicht fütterst, dürften die Fischchen wohl kein Problem sein. Und wenn Du keinen Bachlauf hast, werden bzw. flache Kiesbänke in strömenden Wasser, werden sie sich wohl eher nicht vermehren. 

Elritzen werden bei ihrer Große von ca. 10 cm wohl kaum stören, Äschen können bis zu 50 cm werden. Die solltest Du meiner Meinung nach - auch im Hinblick auf die Ansprüche an das Gewässer - lieber wieder auswildern. Das sind keine Fische für ein stehendes Gewässer.

Elritzen:


----------



## Tabor12 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo ! Ich habe keinen Bachlauf und keine Kiesbänke in strömendem Wasser. Ich weiß auch nicht ganz genau welche Fische ich habe, da sie noch klein sind, ich vermute nur. ein paar sind schlanker zarter und haben einen schwarzen Längsstrich und die anderen sind etwas gedrungener und kräftiger und haben schwarze Punkte. Silber sind alle. naja, schwer zu sagen welche das sind. 
Ich hab sie auch noch nie gefüttert da ich ja keinen Filter habe, weil ich ja eigentlich "fischlos" bin ... 
Vielleicht fressen sie ein paar Mückenlarven um sich nützlich zu machen.... 
LG


----------



## Christine (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo Irene,

die Elritzen bleiben klein, so bei 10 cm. Aber die Äschen werden größer. Und die sind in Deinem Teich dann nicht mehr glücklich. Mückenlarven fressen sie bestimmt.


----------



## Tabor12 (12. Mai 2013)

*Wer bin ich ?*

Hallo !

Wir haben letztes Jahr unseren Teich mit Flußwasser gefüllt - Mur - und dürften Laich miteingesaugt haben und daraus sind diese Fischchen entstanden. Mittlerweile sind sie 10 cm groß und wachsen recht schnell. 
Was kann das sein ? 

Lg Irene


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer bin ich ?*

Hi Irene,

sind Gründlinge, welche genau läßt sich so aber nicht genau sagen, im Donaueinzug gibt's ja nicht nur Gobio gobio

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer bin ich ?*

o.k. dankeschön. Machen die mir Probleme im Teich ? Ich hab sie noch nie gefüttert, hab das auch nicht vor .... es gibt auch noch eine 2. Sorte - 4-6 Stück, die sind einfärbig silbrig-gold mit einem schwarzen Strich in der Mitte, etwas zarter. Ich hätte sie prinzipiell gelassen da sie sich selbst eingefunden haben und sicher auch Mückenlarven fressen ....
Wenn ich es schaffe, mach ich von denen auch mal ein Foto, ist aber nicht einfach  

LG Irene


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo Irene,

das Thema hatten wir ja schon, deshalb habe ich das mal zusammmen geführt.

Könnten die anderen Fische so aussehen ?


----------



## Tabor12 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Danke fürs zusammenführen. Nein, sie sind komplett einfärbig golden schimmernd bis auf den Strich auf der Mittellinie. Ich krieg sie einfach nicht vor die Linse


----------



## Gurul (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Sag mal, darf ich fragen warum du keine Fische willst? Hast du andere Tiere in deinem Teich? Setz doch einen Welz in den Teich, der holt die Fische nach und nach weg  Nur hast du dann ein Welz-Problem...


----------



## Tabor12 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

hier nun ein Bild - gut erwischt hab ich sie nicht.... wer ist er ? Es sind __ Oberflächenfische auf jeden Fall und springen auch um Mücken zu erwischen ...
Leider kann mans nicht gut erkennen aber vielleicht gibts einen Profi 

LG


----------



## Tabor12 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Also - meine Fischlein - die 2. Art vom oberen Bild kann ich nun näher definieren, ich krieg sie nur nicht vor die Linse  Sie sind __ Oberflächenfische, schnappen nach Mücken, sind mittlerweile sicher 15 cm lang und die Flossen sind schwarz umrahmt. Ansonsten grau-silber-golden schimmernd, einfärbig, kein Seitenstrich mehr.
Hat jetzt vielleicht jemand eine Idee ?? Foto versuch ich noch ...


LG Irene


----------



## Uwe.SH (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Moin Irene 

Schwer zu sagen, was das andere für Fische sind.
Könnten __ Nase (Chondrostoma nasus) oder __ Hasel (Leuciscus leuciscus) sein


----------



## willi1954 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

oder eine Ukelei


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hi Irene,

einfarbig silbrig und schwarz gesäumte Flossen? Da fallen mir eventuell die zwei hier ein. Google mal nach __ Zobel bzw. __ Zope (Abramis sapa) bzw. (Abramis ballerus)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Mittlerweile haben sie sich wieder verändert. Sie sind nicht mehr so schlank, sondern lang und gedrungen, dunkler Seitenstrich, darüber hell, ansonsten grau. Die Flossen schwarz eingesäumt. Ich bekomm sie absolut nicht vor die Linse...  Größe ca. um die 15 -20 cm) - 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Ist der dunkle Seitestrich gerade? oder geschwungen?


----------



## Tabor12 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Gerade


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

neue Erkenntnis: Die Bauchflossen sind rot. Der Strich ist nicht kräftig sondern eigentlich nur in einigem Abstand zu erkennen, aus der Nähe sind sie einfärbig silber, Rücken und Schwanzflosse schwarz gesäumt, Bauchflossen rot. Hilft das ?? dürften doch __ Döbel werden ..


----------



## Joschiiie96 (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo!

es handelt sich um eine blasse __ rotauge oder -feder.
hast du noch ein bild?

LG


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo ! __ Rotauge schaut gut aus... tja, weißt du wie lange ich schon versuche diese Viecher vor die Linse zu bekommen ? Fast unmöglich, ich geb mein Bestes, vielleicht schaff ichs ja nochmal


----------



## Tabor12 (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Leute... das war Schwerstarbeit - während des Wasserwechsels beim Aqua dauernd rausrennen und Fische suchen.. hier die Ausbeute - besser geht net... sie sind jetzt 1 Jahr alt, ca. 20 cm lang, __ Döbel, __ Rotauge ??? Was ist es ???

LG


----------



## maga_graz (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hi!
Ich kann zwar keine Auskunft geben, aber diese Fischchen hab ich wohl auch 
... ist ja auch Murwasser bei mir...

Zur Zeit ca 15-20cm lang, schwimmen mit den Orfen und verhalten sich auch so...
sind das Orfen / Alande?


----------



## ingo 66 (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo,
maga_graz-falls Du mit Orfen Goldorfen meinst-die sind ne Zuchtform vom __ Aland,also ein und dasselbe.

Tabor12-bei Deinen Fischen spricht alles für __ Döbel.Rotaugen,also Plötzen sind es def.nicht.


Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hi Irene,

nun sicher als Leuciscus cephalus (__ Döbel, __ Aitel) erkennbar.

Auch bei dir Martin. Döbel und __ Aland gehören ja auch zur gleichen Gattung, und haben auch sonst in etwa das gleiche Verhaltensmuster und Futtervorlieben, da wird dann auch schon mal bei den Kollegen mitgeschwommen wenn nicht so viele Artgenossen zu finden sind

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Danke, wieder was gelernt!

__ Döbel ...  ... __ Aitel ... , wer lässt sich nur diese Namen einfallen...


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Sozusagen sind wir jetzt "Fischkollegen" Martin  zumindest was die __ Döbel betrfft  

LG


----------



## maga_graz (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

... und in ein paar Jahren unterhalten wir uns darüber, wie wir die Halbmeterfische wieder loswerden


----------



## bekamax (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hallo ihr beiden,

die __ Döbel sind sooooo hübsch; die hätt ich auch gerne...

Schade, aber man kann nicht alles haben.

Schönen Tag noch,
Karin


----------



## Tabor12 (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Ob die so groß werden Martin ?  Im Teich ... hmm, ich glaub nicht oder ? Ich habe noch nie gefüttert, dafür muß ich sagen wachsen sie anständig ... hast du einen direkten Zulauf von der Mur oder ist dein Teich abgegrenzt ?

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

Hi Irene,

damit kannst Du bei deiner Teichgröße rechnen. Ein paar meiner __ Döbel im alten Teich hatten ihre 45cm erreicht als sie mit allen anderen Fischen 2008 rauskamen - und der Teich hatte damals nur rund 2/3 der heutigen Größe, gefüttert wurde da auch nicht (ab und zu gabs mal ein altes hartes Brötchen oder Gartenarbeitsopfer)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

oha - ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## maga_graz (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *

... nix, das ein Alligator nicht erledigen kann ... Sonnenbarsch in groß halt 

@ Frank: was ist ein Gartenarbeitsopfer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische im fischlosen Teich *



			
				

@ Frank: was ist ein Gartenarbeitsopfer :kopfkratz[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Engerlinge, Regenwürmer, div. Erdraupen und sonstige Krabbelviecher die nicht schnell genug waren um der Grabgabel, Spaten oder Harke zu entkommen. Bevor man so was gutes, frisch erlegtes in der Erde vergammeln läßt landet es als Fischfutter im Teich
> 
> MfG Frank


----------

